# Looking for a movie/theater oriented busker/street performer partner/group‏



## GothicPaganGypsy (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello there!
I am seeking someone who is into costumes, makeup, etc. Preferably one who is into Goth, Horror, or any type of costuming with a darker nature. You can be an actor/performer yourself, musician, dancer, magician, etc. The possibilities are endless. My idea is to co-op with each other skills. If you play the violin for example, I can dress up and do an eerie type dance as you play (I'll be dressed in costume and makeup). Or I can paint you up (I'm a special effects makeup artist...one of my many hats) and you can be a character type as you play/sing tunes (for example: Lorne the singing demon from the series Angel; The Cantina Band of aliens in Star Wars). Or just dress up and do some sort of fight scene together. Just throwing ideas. We can decide together what our act/show will be. I'm looking for someone who wants to create something unique that's different than what you usually see for buskers. Something a bit more theatrical or movie-like. I'd prefer someone who'd want to join me as a traveling attraction or show act; basically make our travel money this way. However I am open to playing at a single location as well. The position is open for anyone at least 18 years of age and anywhere worldwide and someone committed to this. Even if you have no act but want to help me organize (assist) and keep an eye out at the acts, I'm open to that too. Just looking for someone who wants to co-op, be creative, make money and have a good time while at it. Contact me if interested, thanks! 
P.S. I have been an entertainer since 2006, but new to busking. I'm at a point where I want to travel and entertain on the spot. Pretty much everything I have done has been of a horror or gothic nature from modeling, special effects makeup, costume characters, acting, belly dancing and theatrical fusion dancing. I'd like to possibly put a pantomime type of show if I have more performers. But as mentioned before I dont mind what the act is as long as we have one. Something interesting and different.


----------



## katielady (Sep 16, 2012)

GothicPaganGypsy said:


> Hello there!
> I am seeking someone who is into costumes, makeup, etc. Preferably one who is into Goth, Horror, or any type of costuming with a darker nature. You can be an actor/performer yourself, musician, dancer, magician, etc. The possibilities are endless. My idea is to co-op with each other skills. If you play the violin for example, I can dress up and do an eerie type dance as you play (I'll be dressed in costume and makeup). Or I can paint you up (I'm a special effects makeup artist...one of my many hats) and you can be a character type as you play/sing tunes (for example: Lorne the singing demon from the series Angel; The Cantina Band of aliens in Star Wars). Or just dress up and do some sort of fight scene together. Just throwing ideas. We can decide together what our act/show will be. I'm looking for someone who wants to create something unique that's different than what you usually see for buskers. Something a bit more theatrical or movie-like. I'd prefer someone who'd want to join me as a traveling attraction or show act; basically make our travel money this way. However I am open to playing at a single location as well. The position is open for anyone at least 18 years of age and anywhere worldwide and someone committed to this. Even if you have no act but want to help me organize (assist) and keep an eye out at the acts, I'm open to that too. Just looking for someone who wants to co-op, be creative, make money and have a good time while at it. Contact me if interested, thanks!
> P.S. I have been an entertainer since 2006, but new to busking. I'm at a point where I want to travel and entertain on the spot. Pretty much everything I have done has been of a horror or gothic nature from modeling, special effects makeup, costume characters, acting, belly dancing and theatrical fusion dancing. I'd like to possibly put a pantomime type of show if I have more performers. But as mentioned before I dont mind what the act is as long as we have one. Something interesting and different.


if u end up on the east coast let me know. i would be down to eat some fire and swallow some swords with you


----------



## carolbarrel (Oct 7, 2014)

hey! I was actually planning on trying to make a traveling circus!
I dance and draw. I love creepy stuff. 
I mainly pole dance. but am interested in all forms of dance and am learning as many different styles as I can. I wanted to try and bring pole to the streets and show the world that pole dancing is not just for strippers. and can be danced with clothes on x]
Anyway I was planning on leaving at the end of January. 
I got a car that fits about 5 people. (Nissan Altima) 
I am working on getting a traveling pole. its about $500. which I should be able to get after I am done with this short time job I am doing. 
I also have aerial silks and climbing rope to attach to a tree. 
Also got a good amount of costumes as well :]
I have a performance this weekend, I can send you videos of. and some other dance routines I am working on. :] Plus I can send you pictures of my art that I plan to or already have sold.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 8, 2014)

You should post your videos here on StP too! Also, does a travel pole weigh a lot? 

And you should come do something for the StP gathering next year when we get that worked out


----------



## carolbarrel (Oct 9, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> You should post your videos here on StP too! Also, does a travel pole weigh a lot?
> 
> And you should come do something for the StP gathering next year when we get that worked out


Yeah I will post my videos on stp. I was planning on making my own thread to try and recruit people. Ill post all my videos on there :] 
I would love to be apart of that stp gathering! and the traveling pole weighs about 70 pounds :]


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 12, 2014)

Holy crap how can you travel with that?


----------



## carolbarrel (Oct 13, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> Holy crap how can you travel with that?


Car! traveling with a car for the first time x]


----------

